# Sweet Gum (I kn ow, weve been here before)



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

I am thinking about taking out a gum tree to cut up. I understand about the checking/warping/twisting, ect. If I get past the drying stage and make jewelry boxes and tables out of it what should I expect? I sell my products and I don't want someone to buy something and get it home and it curl up like a pretzel. Also, my brother was asking about building a shed out of the stuff. if he paints it will it work? I read on the internet that someone has built a smoke house out of it and its working good for them. thanks for your help.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

I've turned bowls and small items from Sweetgum and had no movement issues once it had dried. I think the bigger issue would be the bland, gray color it turns after drying.

I've never used it for a tabletop but I'd suggest building and finishing one then observe it for a while before offering it for sale. A good finish on both sides of the tabletop will slow down any moisture exchange. In a heated/air-conditioned home, the humidity won't change that much anyway in the South. If the tabletop is attached to accommodate movement it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i would use 2 to 3 coats of spar varnish like on boats on anything that was made from it. what ever i do im a year or so out due to drying. i want to cut it now because (in pine) the saps down. i know gum doesn't have sap but i heard this is the best time of year to cut, between December and February.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Sweetgum has an average moisture content of around 111% winter and summer. It's very wet stuff when green. I've cut down a lot of it clearing acreage and trying to burn green sweetgum is a chore. Water literally runs out of the log ends when it's heated. 

FYI, most trees have little to no variation in moisture content year round. While the moisture is not as fluid, it's still there in the same percentage. The term "the sap is down" is a misnomer.

Anyway, I did some brief searching on Sweetgum lumber use and the stuff is used quite a bit for trim, flooring, paneling, crossties, etc. It's considered a trash tree around here and will take over bottomland in dense thickets. Perhaps I'll try sawing some since I could probably get as much as I wanted just for the labor of cutting it.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

well post some pics when u do. im going to do the same soon


----------

